# A sad day



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I was helping my friend with her snake because it wouldn't eat. So I was trying to getit to eat. I got it to eat 1 pinky but nothing else. The temp was fine. There was always water for them. There was even a hiding area. Well it was all wrinkly and dried up looking. I should have suspected mites on this one but I didn't see them. So I woke up this moring to mites crawling on the ball python and it was dead. Mine is still alive and there are no signs of mite on it yet.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

damn dude that sucks ball pythons are cool..... keep a watch on urs though, mites spread


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah mine had them first. How do they spread though. I wash my hands between holdings, And I never even really held the other ball python and they both have them. I have been want to et rid of my most of my herps except my snake, my hedgie and my piranhas. And if they die from mites I will be pissed and sad.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mites definatly suck. my bushy tailed jird died from mites that got transfered from my lil bros damn dwarf hampster









and they spread fast! and they are not easy to get rid of









i bought a bird spray for mites and that got rid of them


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

is there any way to treat mites, can piranhas really get mites.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't think piranha could get mites. Piranhas are in water 24-7 and they would dround if they ever entered the tank. I am not worried aboput mite though. I have enought aqaurium salt to wipe out any parasite that enters.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Mites in a P tank! Wow!

Sorry about your python man


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man...







!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

A girl had a snake? Now that is unusual..my sister would faint if she saw one..


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

While the mites may have contributed to the snakes demise im sure that there were other factors involved. Mites are a major pain in the ass but they cant kill a healthy animal unless they are able to get WAY out of control. 
One of the things that I would do is get rid of the bark/wood shavings in your cages. Those little bastards can hide in that crap so well that it is hard to notice them. Use news paper or fish paper. That way even if only a couple of mites have transfered to the other cage you can spot them right away.
At one time I had 4 breeding pairs of Boas and a trio of breeder Burms. I had snakes coming in and going out on a regular basis sometimes snakes that I had purchased others were friends animals that I was trying to breed with mine. And through meticulous husbandry and a watchful eye of the animals I was handling I have NEVER had a mite outbreak. 
Sorry about the loss and good luck with stopping the mites.


----------

